# Honey Harvest And How To Get Honey From A Bee Hive



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Save yourself and your bees allot of work and get an extractor.


----------



## pamelissalan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, I know I should get an extracor BUT If that isn't feasable at this time, Is there any way to harvest honey WITHOUT crushing the comb? If I uncap it on the frame, can I just let it sit upside down and drain? OR??? Thank you I really need some advice, I want to get some honey but I only have one super so I can't justify/afford the purchase of an extractor at this time and since my club will only lend out if you volunteer, which I can't, I am stuck. Thank you again! P


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Would be a long wait for that honey to dribble out.... If you kept them fairly warm, you could probably get a fair amount in a day or two of letting it run, but there would still be a lot left in the comb.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

pamelissalan said:


> I can't justify/afford the purchase of an extractor at this time and since my club will only lend out if you volunteer, which I can't...


Have you talked to them, suggesting any alternatives? What if you planned a meeting? Or did a demonstration at a meeting? Maybe instead of donating time, you could make a monetary donation (i.e. a rental fee). Maybe someone in the club can loan you their extractor, or invite you over to extract. Be Creative.


----------

